# MTNL Triband DLINK DSL 502T Router reboot code



## troubleshooter (Jun 20, 2006)

Searching the net i found this telnet script

192.168.1.1 23
WAIT "login"
SEND "root\m"
WAIT "password"
SEND "admin\m"
WAIT "#"
SEND "reboot\m"
WAIT "#"

to reboot the router. The problem is according to the site it should automatically reboot the router. But when i tried it as they mentioned the telnet script asks for the password every time it runs and it reboots only when I manually enter "reboot" on the command line. Can someone please help me. It will be useful to lots of MTNL Triband NU plan users since they have to switch off the router and switch it on again to avail the night unlimited facility and reboot the router once again in the morning.

I used Telnet Scripting tool to run the above code.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 20, 2006)

Try "admin" and Password="admin"


----------



## troubleshooter (Jun 20, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> Try "admin" and Password="admin"



Tried that also. Still no luck.


----------

